# Electric BMW back on Trademe



## morse90 (Mar 23, 2010)

Out of curiosity what didn't you like about it?


----------



## wologman (Sep 5, 2013)

The car was fine, but it just didn't fit with our lifestyle. 

We thought we might use it a bit to go to orienteering events about Christchurch and banks peninsula, but the spring weather was so good we ended up biking to those too. In the end the hassle and embarrassment and cost of having a car on our very small driveway outweighed the coolness of it being electric. We typically cycle everywhere, and rent a car about 4 times a year for trips further afield (100-400km). Further than that we would fly, bus or train, then back on the bikes.

I could see a car like this being useful as part of a neighbourhood car sharing fleet, along side a variety of other vehicles. I suspect I might be waiting a while for that to happen though! We've sold it now, the driveway is nice and clear again.


----------

